# Can a spouse of US Citizen working in Italy work as well?



## FunnyGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi,

I am a professional US citizen working for a US company that has a branch in Italy. My company offered me to work in our Italian branch for about a year. 

I am currently married to a Chinese citizen who resides with me in the US as a permanent resident. My question is, if I go to work in Italy, will my wife be able to work there? 

I am assuming it will be no problem to have her come with me and study in Italy, but I am curious whether she will be able to work there.

Thank you


----------

